

I guess Thrillist is running on Drupal - brandnewlow
http://www.thrillist.com/nation/thoora

======
andrewvc
I think I'm missing something; why is this interesting?

------
wgj
What's the giveaway that it's Drupal?

~~~
ConceptDog
Lots to give it away if you look at the page source. Drupal.extend for one in
the js. But I don't see anything that makes me think drupal on first glance.

------
jasonlbaptiste
the site part is fine to run on it. is the email back-end? I doubt it.

